# Google stellt Maildienst auf SSL-Verbindungen um



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2010)

Google hat seinen Maildienst Google Mail umgestellt, sodass eine Verbindung mit dem Browser auch nach dem Login standardmäßig mit SSL abgesichert ist. Dies soll Angreifern das Mitlesen erschweren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

